
Ask HN: How do you feel about sense of urgency on hotels bookings websites? - leonagano
Sense of urgency, scarcity are all part of dark patterns used by the likes of Hotels.com, Expedia, Booking, etc to give us the rush to book a hotel as soon as we see those “only 1 room left” kind of messages.<p>Does that sales practice bother you?
======
JMTQp8lwXL
I don't believe it. Because I immediately view it as marketing, I'm not
bothered by it. I know not everyone thinks this way, however.

The only time those numbers would've possibly been real was my college's
graduation, because there were few hotels and thousands of families coming
into a relatively small area.

------
arthurcolle
Completely immoral and wrong. Also along the same lines is "fake countdown
clocks" and "fake inventory warning."

